# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  الثروة المائية في الوطن العربي

## هيثم الفقى

تعتبر الثروة المائية من أهم المواضيع في الوطن العربي بسبب محدوديتها وخاصة مياه الشرب ولذلك فإن هناك 13 بلدة عربية تقع ضمن البلدان ذات الفقر المائي. وأصبح الفقر المائي يتوسع و يزداد بسبب النمو السريع في السكان، أما معدل الموارد المائية المتجدد سنويا في المنطقة العربية يبلغ حوالي 350 مليار متر مكعب. ويعتبر نهر دجلة و الفرات و نهر النيل من أهم المصادر المائية في الوطن العربي.


ونظرا لمحدودية المياه شكلت عاملا اساسيا يتوقع منه نشوب حروب بين دول الشرق الاوسط على تقاسم المياه لاسيما ان معظم الدول العربية لا تملك السيطرة على منابع مياهها فاثيوبيا وتركيا والسنغال وكينيا من المناطق التي تحتل 60% من مياه الوطن العربي. وادى ايضا العامل السياسي وهو احتلال اسرائيل لمعظم نصيب دول الوطن العربي من المياه الى قلتها. وقامت بعض الدول كاسرائيل وتركيا باقتراح تسعير المياه وبيع المياه الدولية.


وعلى الدول العربية ان تعطي موضوع تنمية الموارد المائية والمحافظة عليهااهتماما خاصا ، وذلك بسبب قلة الموارد المائية التقليدية، مما يستدعي العمل الجاد على المحافظة على هذه الموارد ومحاولة تنميتـها وكذلك إيجاد موارد مائية جديدة. كما ان المياه الجوفية، في اغلب الدول العربية، محدودة ومعظمها غيـر متجدد (ناضب) لعدم توفر موارد طبيعية متجددة كالأمطار. لذلك يجب المحافظة على موارد المياه الجوفية وزيادة كمياتها، بل وتحسين نوعيتها واعتبارها مخزونا استراتيجيا مهما. ولتحقيق ذلك يجب ان :
1- ترشيد استهلاك الموارد المائية المتاحة: عن طريق صيانة وتطوير شبكات نقل وتوزيع المياه، تطوير نظم الري، زرع سلالات وأصناف جديدة من المحاصيل تستهلك كميات اقل من المياه، وتتحمل درجات أعلى من الملوحة.
2- تنمية الموارد المائية المتاحة:اقامت مشروعات السدود والخزانات وتقليل المفقود من المياه عن طريق التبخر من أسطح الخزانات ومجاري المياه وكذلك التسريب من شبكات نقل المياه.
3- إضافة موارد مائية جديدة: إضافة موارد مائية تقليديـة مثل المياه السطحية والمياه الجوفية،استغلال موردين مهمين هما مياه الصرف الصحي ومياه التحلية.

وفي خلال فترة 1980-1990 تضاعف الطلـب على المياه لأغراض الزراعة في دول مجلس التعاون ثماني مرات لتحقيق الاكتفاء الذاتي بالنسبة لبعض المواد الغذائية.

وقد قامت معظم الدول العربية بجهود مكثفة في الاستفادة من المياه وتحليتها، وخاصة الدول الساحلية بسبب وجود كميات من المياه لاحدود لها ، واعتمدت عليها كمورد اضافي، او كمصدر اساسي للدول الخليجية خصوصا فتمثل مياه البحر المحلاة اكثر من 75% من المياه المستخدمة في دول الخليج العربية بينما ترتفع النسبة الى 95% في دولة الكويت.
تتميز مياه التحلية عن باقي المياه بانها: 
* اصبح بالإمكان اعتبارها مورداً مائياً يعتمد عليه لتوفير المياه العذبة كما هو متبع الآن في منطقة الخليج. 
* يمكن إقامتها في مواقع قريبة من مواقع الاستهلاك مما يؤدي الى توفير إنشاء خطوط نقل مكلفة جداً. 
* يمكن اعتبارها ضماناً أكيدا لتلافي نقص الموارد المائية.
* تحتاج الى تكلفة رأسماليـة منخفضة لكل وحدة سعة مقارنة بتكلفة إقامة وتشغيل منشآت تقليدية مثل السدود، ولكنها تحتاج الى تكلفة تشغيلية أعلى بكثير. 
* تتألف من معدات ميكانيكية، ولذلك فمـن المتوقع ان يستمر تطوير كفاءتها واقتصادياتها. 
* لها القدرة على معالجة وتحويل مياه البحر والمياه المالحة الأخرى الى مياه ذات نوعية ممتازة صالحة للشرب ، ولذلك فهي تخلو من عوائق سياسية أو اجتماعية أو قانونية كتلك العوائق التي تتعلق باستغلال الموارد الطبيعية المشتركة مثل الأنهار. 
* متوفرة بأحجام متنوعـة وتقنيات مختلفة بحيث يمكن استخدام المناسب منها للغرض المطلوب لتلبية احتياجات المياه. 
* مناسبة اكثر لعمليات تنظيم تمويل مشاريعها مقارنة بعمليات تمويل المشاريع المائية التقليدية. 
* فترة إنشائها اقصر بكثير من فترة إقامة خطوط نقل مياه من مناطق نائية. 
لذا فان على القائمين على تخطيط الموارد المائية في كافة أنحاء العالم ان يأخذوا موارد مياه التحلية في اعتبارهم لتؤدي الأغراض التالية: 
* مصدر مائي متكامل قائم بذاته ويمكن استخدامه كذلك كمصدر مياه عذبة إضافي لتكملة موارد المياه التقليدية. 
* مورد أساسي للاعتماد عليه في حالات الطوارئ خاصة في مواسم الجفاف وعدم توفر مياه كافية. 
* مورد بديل لنقل المياه عبر مسافات طويلة. 
* تقنية يعتمد عليها لتحسين ودعم نوعية المياه المتوفرة. 
* مصدر مائي لنوعية مياه مناسبة جداً لتطبيقات صناعية وغيرها من الأغراض. 
* تقنية مناسبة لمعالجة وإعادة استخدام مياه الصرف الصحي وإزالة جميع الملوثات ومسببات الأمراض. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
المصادر:
1- من اجل وعي بيئي خليجي
2- http://www.khayma.com/madina/watersave.htm
منقول

----------


## اياد هيثم

مين اللي هيسمع ومين اللي هينفذ

----------

